
Contact Gmail re: spam addressed from my account - grizzles
I&#x27;m getting gmail spam purportedly from my own email address. My passphrase length borders on absurdly long, so I doubt they hacked my account. It looks like a mailserver (telus.com) that Google trusts got 0wned and is relaying. How do I report it to gmail SRE&#x27;s? In this case, I don&#x27;t want to click the &quot;This is spam button&quot;.
======
jaytaylor
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16894593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16894593)

------
startupflix
Even me too

